# anyone tried the ritchey pro peloton pedals?



## maharreybe (Jun 21, 2006)

i found a really good deal on them and i can't seem to find any reviews or opinions! any comments would help!

thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

maharreybe said:


> i found a really good deal on them and i can't seem to find any reviews or opinions! any comments would help!
> 
> thanks


No, but I had ritchey road pedals years ago and they sucked ballz...maybe they've improved since then? They did give me great customer service on a defective part for one pedal.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I gave a set of Ritchey pedals a try, but after about 2000 miles, the bearings started to go. You get what you pay for sometimes.


----------



## maharreybe (Jun 21, 2006)

*look style?*

were they the look-style or spd? the thing is the retail price is competitive with LOOK and shimano- so i am wondering if they might perform just as well??????


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Check the specs on the bearings. The Ritchey Pro Peloton has one cartridge bearing and a teflon bushing. KEO carbons have two sets of ball bearings and a needle bearing. Guess which will last longest?


----------

